# using more exclamation points!! !



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Let's use more (enthusiastic) exclamation points! 

I think this is good therapy for those who use their computer on a daily basis. It highlights the positives and makes you think what could be said in a more positive tone!


The better thoughts you have going out to the world, the more likely you are to instill them in yourself!! !! !!! 

:idea


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

^hmmmm your ignorance intrigues me.

this is more like sarcasm but you might say it is a joke... which i don't get from a logical sense... but then again, i might be crazy dude. 

how is this therapy dr.?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

mrfixit said:


> ^hmmmm! your ignorance intrigues me!!!
> 
> this is more like sarcasm but you might say it is a joke... which i don't get from a logical sense... but then again, i might be crazy dude!!!
> 
> how is this therapy dr.?!


Fixed!!!


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL. His prod does come across better when viewed with the exclamation points. Thanks ozkr!


Well, I obviously made my OP in lighthearted fashion. I wasn't sure where to exactly put it, so I placed it here. What surprises me, is that you took my post so seriously! I understand people post serious treatments here, but there's nothing wrong with adding a bit of fun (in my eyes) to the forum! Actually, I know when I take life too seriously I get stressed out and neurotic. 


I hope you're having a better day mrfixit!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes! Motherbox will save us! She's like a computer!


----------

